# HCG stored in coffee



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2011)

If mixed HCG/BA was stored inside a container with coffee (meaning it would be covered up) would this be fine? I'm assuming so.


----------



## cutright (Mar 7, 2011)

its got to be refrigerated bro...you cant store it in the cubbard like ol mother hubbard..lol


----------



## brandon123 (Mar 7, 2011)

yep. definately has to be in the fridge.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

As long as it is in the fridge, yes im repeating the two posts above me.

-T


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry should have been more clear. It will be inside the coffee, inside the fridge.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

sneaky bastard


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> sneaky bastard



I also store the test and deca in my ass


----------



## Mudge (Mar 7, 2011)

Fridge is good for the coffee, too.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2011)

Not this nasty shit I got just to store it. 2 bucks for a huge can.


----------



## brandon123 (Mar 8, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I also store the test and deca in my ass


 Did you get tired of crawling in the attic???  LOL


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> If mixed HCG/BA was stored inside a container with coffee (meaning it would be covered up) would this be fine? I'm assuming so.


 

Let me guess.......you're trying to hide this from someone?  It's fine.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 8, 2011)

I just sit mine in the fridge like Jay....
Anyone asks "its none of their fucking buisness"


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 8, 2011)

CT said:


> Let me guess.......you're trying to hide this from someone?  It's fine.



Yeah I have many guests over weekly, not something I would want them to find.



brandon123 said:


> Did you get tired of crawling in the attic???   LOL


----------



## Markharley (Mar 8, 2011)

I hide mine in a jar of my mothers Kim chee! It's Korean stinky spicy cabbage! My wife and my kids r horrified by the smell and the way it looks! No one is gonna look there not even da po po!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> Did you get tired of crawling in the attic??? LOL


 
hahahahah, fuck the attic i hate going up there, its SCARY.....but i gotta do what i gotta do


----------



## adrien (Mar 9, 2011)

where are you guys getting you hcg from? I am looking to add it to my routine


----------

